# barking when we hug- jealousy? possession?



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

My hubby and I noticed recently that Riley REALLY doesn't like it when we hug. She barks and jumps at us and tries to get between us. I cannot tell if it is both of us or just me she gets crazy about- she did the same thing the other day when i hugged our friends good bye the other night. This is a pretty recent occurrence.

We do NOT let her do it and we try to correct her, but she pretty much carries on every time. Is this jealousy? possession (of me)? how on earth do i correct it?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

does it sound like "that type" of bark... or could it be excitement? "affection? ooh ooh, include me too"

perhaps?


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Yeah it is definitely not aggressive... tail wagging, hair isn't standing up, hackles aren't bared, etc. alert but definitely not aggressive. usually i have my back to her so i can't really see, lol


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderdoes it sound like "that type" of bark... or could it be excitement? "affection? ooh ooh, include me too"
> 
> perhaps?


That's what I think too. Luther used to do that, it ws just happy goofy let me be part of that too.







we used to have to shut the bedroom door even before the kids were born...


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

lol if Jesse is awake and full of beans and Steve and I hug we include him, called "community hug" which is what we say to him when he is to be included. When he is sleeping and quiet he doesn't get included.

So I would say wants to be included.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Actually we used to do this goofty thing where we would hug in a big community thing and sing "family... family" to her. Its been a little bit since I did it- maybe i created my own monster.


----------

